# Rubik's Magic Lubrication



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I do lubricate my magic, 've been doing this since I started solving magic (that's about 2 years).

Lubricating the strings eliminates lockups, because the metal connector could catch on the strings in a string-crossing motion. But the real important places that you should lubricate are the edges of the square tiles. When solving a magic, because the strings pull the tiles together tightly, the friction is very significant. This is what causes the squeaking sound of a magic.

Lubricating is very simple: just fold the magic together and rub a tiny amount of gel on every single edge. Fold the magic the other way (i.e. make a 4*1 rectangle) to lubricate the inside edge.

I also developed a new way of stringing a magic that makes it almost impossible to pop, but would risk breaking the strings easily if you're not taking it apart carefully.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried this ages ago, actually (back when I cared about magic and did it in competition). Then one day I didn't have my lube so I used the lube from some random guy, and it left weird white stains on the tiles. Oh well.

I'd be interested to hear more details on this new way of stringing. Care to describe further?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 15, 2011)

You could try Waris Ali's method of accidentally spraying enough CRC to suffocate an elephant all over it while it was packed away in your backpack on the way to a comp.

That magic died.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2011)

I put maru lube on my magic, nothing happened.


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I put maru lube on my magic, nothing happened.


 
Maru Lube on a magic would probably dry really fast
--
What about dipping it in a tub of lube?


----------



## asportking (Apr 15, 2011)

I've heard lubix works well on magics. I haven't tried it though, that's just what I've heard.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

You need viscous lubes like Silicone oil or vaseline; though I have recently noticed that the vaseline does erode the PC tiles noticably.


----------

